# I have a couple questions....



## 2004sierraz71 (Feb 23, 2009)

I am looking to get me some new tires for my brute. I currently have the 27" Kenda Executioners and they ride pretty smoothe imo btu run extremely short(25.75) with around 5psi in them. I want a tire that is a true 28" at least and I am kinda leaning toward the 29.5 laws. I hear a bunch of you guys saying how rough they are on the trails, but what are you comparing them to. I realize it wont be like the oem tires, but my executioners are smoothe to me, maybe not to others though. Also, where is the cheapest place to ge me a set of outlaws. I looked on highlifters site but they are higher then atvoutfitters, and i believe they were around 750 or so. I dont ride mud constantly, mainly trailride till we come across a mud hole and then i get in them. I mainly like the looks but i wish i knew someone near me that had them so i could see if they really ride that bad. My buddy just bought some EDL's and they ride really smoothe also. Do you all think they are rough to kinda like the outlaws? If so then thats by no means rough in my book.lol​


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Outlaws are pretty rough on hard pack trails but they smooth out after 8-10 mph, I can't compare them to your executioners or EDL's as I've never rode on them but I have owned ITP 589's, Mudlites, and Outlaws in both 27 and 29.5 in my opinion the advantages of the Outlaw out weigh the bad. In their element they are tough to beat.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

^^^I agree

Dont take what some people say too far, In my opinion they are not that rough for the tire that they are and the intension's they were made for. I trail ride mine a lot, more here lately because it was so dry, and like TX4PLAY said 0-10 mph there alitte rough (they will shake your bike around) but there a great tire good luck on your decision


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

get some vamps or zillas if you want a smoother tire on trails.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

have you checked tirewiz? They have cheap laws..
also check traxms.com they sell em too. I've ordered several sets of meats from those guys.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If your not a serious mud ridder, being that, thats pretty much all you do, I dont think the wear and tear that 29 laws put on your bike is worth having them just for looks and a few mudholes here and there... just My $0.02....


----------



## 2004sierraz71 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well like i said my buddy has some new 28" edl's and I would at least want something comparable to them. I have been debating the 28" silverbacks or the 29.5 outlaws. I want something that looks tough and also performs really good in the mud. My executioners follow him just fine but his are a bit taller so they go a little easier. What would you all suggest? And no i dont like the mst tire. To much of a trail queen tire.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Too much of a trail queen you say?














































yeah... those MST's they are some trail queens huh.....  


The way I see it, it sounds like you've pretty much already made up your mind on 29 laws and unless you buy what you want you wont be happy. I can sit here and tell you all day they suck unless you are a %80+ hard core mudder & they dont make good trail tires but I guess that depends really on how hard you are going to be trail riding. I can tell you that when I had 29's & was down at red creek, when were were trying to ride thru some trails in the woods w/ roots and logs and old dried up 2ft deep skidder ruts, they Sucked a fat one. If you are still wanting to ride some trails fast and have fun, you dont be able to do it w/ laws or backs. But if all you plan to do is cruise around thru the woods & hit some mud holes then you will probably be just fine with them.


Oh. and the point of the pics were to prove to you that MST's are not just trail queens... The only times I've got stuck w/ them is when I high centered. I've been thru the same holes w/ those 26" MST's that I use to go thru w/ 29 laws, just take me a little longer & I might have to push some, but I still make it..


----------



## 2004sierraz71 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well maybe that was the wrong word.lol I mean they dont have that agressive look to them idk. I have never seen any before or the outlaws/backs b/c they dont exist around here. What does a set of the 28" mst's look like in person? Any pics? Thanks guys, maybe i will eventually figure out what i need. I wish they was around in my area so that i could see them in person. It sure would make my decision easier. I also wish kenda made my tires in a true 28" cause i would definately get them. They climb good, ride good and mud good(even though they run short).


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Na, you had the right word. J/K

I don't find backs or laws to be rough, and I think you will be happy if you go either way. They are both alot smoother than a set of 28" mudzillas on a foreman. Personally, I'd go with the backs but thats just me.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

a friend has 28 backs. they look good and are comparable to how laws pull. get those, save parts breakage


----------



## 2004sierraz71 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well I looked at the backs. I can get some brand new 28x10 and 28x12 backs shipped fro 598. Thats a dam good deal imo. But they measure a little short i believe and everyone on hl says the backs wear down pretty fast compared to laws. Is this true or just some more talk?


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Actually in my experience the laws measure short not the backs, there might be 1/4" difference b/n the 28" backs and the 29.5" laws. But I do agree the laws seem to wear better.


----------



## 2004sierraz71 (Feb 23, 2009)

well I wonder which one climbs banks better? I hear the backs but i dont know if thats true. They may not wear as good but they also have a bigger lug then backs dont they?


----------

